

The Silicon Valley Elite Need A Culture Of Duty - jobowoo
http://techcrunch.com/2013/01/20/the-silicon-valley-elite-need-a-culture-of-duty/

======
jivatmanx
People are aware of what Palantir does, right? And what we found out about
them from their involvement with HBgary Federal, correct?

I'm not sure everyone has the same sense of "Duty"...

